# Máy phun sương mini có tốt không ?



## thuypham

*Máy phun sương có tốt không được nhiều người quan tâm để trang bị cho phòng điều hòa của gia đình mình :*

Tìm hiểu những ưu điểm và nhược điểm của máy phun sương mini dưới đây để quyết định xem máy phun sương có tốt không ?

*Ưu điểm máy phun sương mini*
– Máy phun sương mini có kích thước nhỏ gọn giá thành rẻ nên đem lại nhiều tiện lợi cho người dùng, đồng thời là sản phẩm được nhièu người dùng ưa chuộng nhờ đáp ứng được nhiệm vụ cung cấp độ ẩm cho không khí, cân bằng không khí.

– Máy phun sương mini tạo được hơi sương có kích thước siêu nhỏ chỉ vài nanomet do đó có khả năng phân tán tôt trong không gian phòng, từ đó giúp cung cấp độ ẩm hiệu quả cho căn phòng sử dụng điều hòa.

– Lưu lượng của máy phun sương mini là khá lớn, điều này giúp cho người dùng có thể yên tâm sử dụng máy cho căn phòng diện tích trung bình tại nhà, thâm chí ngay cả các văn phòng kích thước lớn diện tích từ 20 – 30 m2.

– Máy phun sương mini có cấu tạo đơn giản nhưng đầy đủ chức năng, người dùng có thể điều chỉnh lượng hơi sương phù hợp với nhu cầu mà căn phòng cần, đem lại sự thoải mái, tiện nghi cho mọi nhà.

– Khả năng tiêu thụ điện rất hạn chế, tiết kiệm điện cũng là ưu điểm để thiết bị này được nhiều nhà tin dùng lựa chọn cho gia đình mình.

_

_
_Máy phun sương mini có nhiều ưu điểm và an toàn khi sử dụng_​
*Nhược điểm của máy phun sương mini*
– Máy phun sương mini không có nhiều chức năng cao cấp như các dòng máy hiện đại, đắt tiền khác, ví dụ máy phun sương mini không có chế độ hẹn giờ, khá bất tiện nếu như người dùng muốn bật tắt điều hòa cũng cần phải di chuyển để bật tắt máy phun sương.

– Không có remote khiến cho máy phun sương giá rẻ, máy phun sương mini hình thú thường là lựa chọn của các gia đình muốn tiết kiệm chi phí, đối với những người dùng muốn hướng đến sự tiện nghi thì các dòng máy tạo ẩm humidifier sẽ là lựa chọn tốt hơn.

– Thiết kế máy phun sương mini cũng khá đẹp mắt tuy nhiên thường ở hình dạng ngộ nghĩnh như hình thú, phù hợp hơn với phòng của các bé và không được sang trọng như các dòng máy tạo ẩm khác dù có cùng nguyên lí hoạt động.

– So sánh với các dòng máy phun sương bằng hơi nước đun sôi, máy phun sương mini sử dụng công nghệ sóng siêu âm do đó có độ an toàn không tốt bằng.

*Máy phun sương mini có tốt không ?*
Máy phun sương mini có cấu tạo đơn giản mà hiệu quả do đó người dùng hoàn toàn có thể mua máy phun sương tạo ẩm mini, máy phun sương hình thú, máy phun sương mini giá rẻ để sử dụng cho gia đình mình vừa đảm bảo tính kinh tế đồng thời lại an toàn và bảo đảm phòng điều hòa luôn mang lại không khí dễ chịu, thoáng mát và không còn gây khô da khó chịu.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## vjetdung96

Các bạn có thể mua máy tạo ẩm phun sương tại dương khí với đầy đủ mẫu mã, công suất


----------

